# Reeve's Pheasant



## Fishwilly (Jul 14, 2008)

Last night on my way home from church brawl, I turned up the road to my house and saw this in the middle of the road. I stepped out and was able to get a picture of it. I'm pretty sure it's a Reeve's Pheasant. At least from what I could tell from pictures on the Internet. I thought it was a pretty cool find, but it probably just escaped from someone's pen.

I was half tempted to capture it and then get it mounted. I just scared it off instead. I don't think it will last long, I've been seeing to many foxes around my house.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Cool! oh and i love church brawl:smile:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Herriman area?


----------



## Fishwilly (Jul 14, 2008)

No this is in Grantsville.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Yup that's a Reeves. I use to raise those and they a mean buggers. The tail feathers will get twice as long as that too. They're pretty neat birds.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Sweet shades!


----------

